# Gentoo Pub a roma

## fedeliallalinea

teknux wrote

Salve a tutti,

da una chiacchierata con Stefano, è uscita fuori

l'idea di organizzare un GentooPub a Roma per tutti

coloro che per un motivo o l'altro (distanza

geografica in primis), non hanno potuto partecipare

agli eventi organizzati nelle altre città.

Il giorno sarebbe ancora da stabilire, si pensava un

tra il 10/9 ed il 16/9 (il 17 è di venerdì, giusto per

informare a priori gli scaramantici). So che può

sembrare  a breve, ma 10-15 giorni di anticipo per una

cena personalmente mi sono sembrati *sufficenti*.

Quanto al luogo, si sta ipotizzando la zona di San

Lorenzo a Roma perchè:

1- c'è vasta scelta di locali per mangiare e bere

2- è una zona universitaria, quindi comodo per

eventuali fuorisede che studiano lì

3- per chi dovesse venire da fuori Roma sarà

facilmente raggiungibile perchè è abbastanza vicino a

tangenziale, autostrada e raccordo anulare

ovviamente sono ben accette altre proposte da parte

degli interessati (e non, ovviamente).

----------

## masterbrian

Io ci sono, mi farebbe piacere conoscere qualche gentooista.

Riguardo alla data credo che un venerdi'/sabato sarebbe l'ideale (in modo che se si fa tardi la mattina dopo ci si puo' riposare senza dover raccontare balle a lavoro  :Razz: 

Per il posto: in particolare conosci qualche pub a San Lorenzo?

Anche trastevere/piazza trilussa non sarebbero male (probabilmente piu' difficili da raggiungere per chi viene da fuori).

Orario 21:30?Last edited by masterbrian on Wed Sep 01, 2004 1:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> Per il posto: in particolare conosci qualche pub a San Lorenzo?

 

In realtà fedeliallalinea ha girato un post che é passato nella ml di gentoo-italia, lui é svizzero (no, non é una guardia del corpo del papa) é non so quanto conosca bene Roma  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> é non so quanto conosca bene Roma 

 

ue roma e' la mia seconda case (sto a scherza)

----------

## codadilupo

io saro' a roma il 14 sera, e stavo giusto per mandare un post....  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Per san lorenzo ne conosco parecchi io di pub (diciamo che san lorenzo è tutta un pub   :Wink:  )

Il 14 per me andrebbe anche bene, per gli altri? 

P.S. il post originale in ml è di teknux fedeliallalinea lo ha girato, chi si offre per ospitarlo così ci fà una visistina a roma?     :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

OTTIMO.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ci sono  :Smile: 

di tutti i posti che ci sono proprio san lorenzo? (che e' pieno zeppo di studenti)

ad esempio trastevere, o ostiense no?    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Danilo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ci sono 
> 
> di tutti i posti che ci sono proprio san lorenzo? (che e' pieno zeppo di studenti)
> 
> ad esempio trastevere, o ostiense no?   

 

Proprio perche' ci sono studenti ti spellano di meno  :Wink: 

Comunque ho amici (studenti ed ex-studenti) a San Lorenzo, in caso posso chiedere a loro cosa consigliano...

Hanno conseguito, ancor prima della laurea, un master universitario in alcoolici & affini  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

io sapevo che proprio x quello ti spellano ben bene, mah   :Razz: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> io sapevo che proprio x quello ti spellano ben bene, mah  

 

L'unico pub più economico di quelli a san lorenzo che conosco è il devil chair che stà a montesacro. (E qualche pub minuscolo là intorno).   :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

io conosco questi locali (buoni)

- avalon sulla nomentana

- chattanuga all'eur (dove almeno si respira aria decente  :Smile: )

altrimenti, IMHO, una bel salto a ariccia sarebbe il top. SECOND MI.

----------

## teknux

anche per me il 14 è perfetto  :Wink: 

quanto al posto si è pensato a San Lorenzo non tanto per i prezzi, quanto al fatto che è una zona potenzialmente più conosciuta anche da persone che vengono da fuori, nonchè il fatto che proprio per questi ultimi è più facile da raggiungere perchè è vicina a raccordo/tangenziale/autostrada.

personalmente eliminerei la zona del centro, non tanto per i prezzi che alla fine sono anche più bassi di S.Lorenzo (sembra strano ma tant'è...) quanto al famigerato *incubo da parcheggio* e difficoltà per un incontro incontro.

l'EUR è una bellissima zona (è la mia seconda casa), ma ha problemi di raggiungibilità per alcuni, per non parlare dei prezzi...  :/

intanto spero che il 14 vada bene anche per tutti gli altri interessati. sbaglio?

saluti,

tek

EDIT:

anche la proposta su Ariccia o Castelli&Co non sarebbe male, anzi, ma non è proprio di mano per tutti fin lì...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

vediamo di organizzarci con le auto allora (se possibile)

----------

## rnz

io verrei se conciliabile con

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=217575

Ciao

----------

## peppe

Hey ragazzi, io abito a S. Lorenzo!!!

E ho anche una vecchissima e scassatissima uno che qualche persona la si trasporta!

Ricordate anche che fino al 16 c'è anche Enzimi a Roma, cioè serate balli e divertimenti, per chi viene a roma e vuole rimanere anche altri giorni!

----------

## masterbrian

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> io conosco questi locali (buoni)
> 
> - avalon sulla nomentana

 

Lo conosco anche io, ed e' proprio carino, approvo  :Smile: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   io conosco questi locali (buoni)
> 
> - avalon sulla nomentana 
> 
> Lo conosco anche io, ed e' proprio carino, approvo 

 

Se ho capito bene qual'è è piccolo.  E sembra che al momento siamo tantini per entrarci tutti.

L'idea di conciliarlo con il lugcamp non sarebbe male   :Very Happy: 

----------

## masterbrian

Cioe' vedersi tutti al lugcamp? pero' e' il finesettimana, 10-11-12 se non sbaglio, ed e' un po' fuori mano, non so se va bene per tutti

----------

## randomaze

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> Cioe' vedersi tutti al lugcamp? pero' e' il finesettimana, 10-11-12 se non sbaglio, ed e' un po' fuori mano, non so se va bene per tutti

 

Oddio, trattandosi di eventi separati credo che conciliarlo con il LinuxCamp debba essere inteso con un qualcosa tipo: "aiutiamo chi viene nella capitale per il LinuxCamp a trovare un divano/camping/albergo per fermarsi a Roma altri due giorni in attesa del GentooPub"  :Wink: 

In ogni caso io non ci sono ma vi auguro di divertirvi a entrambi.

----------

## teknux

il lug-camp è una bellissima idea, ma io purtroppo non posso partecipare perchè proprio in quei giorni starò fuori casa.

quanto al luogo, credo che la parola spetti maggiormente a quelle persone interessate che abitano fuori mano o hanno particolari problemi logistici. personalmente per questo aspetto non ho alcun problema, un posto vale l'altro. spero tuttavia si opti per una zona che non crei problemi di parcheggio, è risaputo che Roma, come molte altre città, è tristemente famosa in proposito.

per ricapitolare:

- la data: va bene per il 14? sicuramente così ci becchiamo codadilupo  :Wink:  gli altri possono? altre date?

- luogo: fate voi

saluti,

tek

----------

## codadilupo

 *teknux wrote:*   

> per ricapitolare:
> 
> - la data: va bene per il 14? sicuramente così ci becchiamo codadilupo  gli altri possono? altre date?

 

ragazzi, non so che dire: troppo buoni  :Embarassed: 

io devo scendere cmq il 14 per lavoro (il 15 i miei utenti hanno un corso, e io dovro' portargli giu' i pc e fare la classica assistenza): ma saro' appiedato di brutto, e, in piu', non so ancora in quale albergo alloggero'.

Ad ogni modo, se la data dovesse creare problemi (é pur sempre un martedi'), mi farebbe cmq piacere incontrare un po' di gente, ma nulla vieta di organizziare il GentooPub ufficiale in una data piu' utile a tutti  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

occhio che il lugcamp non dentro roma, ma dietro bracciano, e non e' che sia vicino vicino.. sono mezzora di macchina.

----------

## teknux

ok, quindi rimaniamo a Roma:

zona S. Lorenzo credo vada bene no?

----------

## teknux

salve a tutti,

non ho sentito ulteriori pareri, suppongo e spero vada bene per tutti l'appuntamento:

Il 14 settembre nella zona di S. Lorenzo a Roma si terrà il Gentoo Pub

ulteriori dettagli sono da definire ma potete contattare Stefano (la mail la trovate su gentoo-italia oppure potete scrivermi a "teknux quel_simbolo_chiamato_chiocciola gmail punto com"

saluti,

tek

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ho appena saputo che il 14 non ci sono. si puo' fare l'indomani?

----------

## codadilupo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ho appena saputo che il 14 non ci sono. si puo' fare l'indomani?

 

sfortunatamente il 15 non credo di esserci: io scendero' a roma il 14 sera perché il 15 devo tenere un corso. Ma probabilemente, il 15 sera dovro' già ripartire. Lasciami il tuo numero di cell in PM, cosi' ti faccio sapere qualcosa, appena sono arrivato.

Coda

----------

## shanghai

VENGO ANCH'IO  :Very Happy: 

/me che ha appena superato con un bel 28 l'esame di montaggio  :Smile:  (usando premiere pro... ehi, mica è colpa mia se il prof voleva anche i sorgenti  :Smile:  )

Non resta che scegliere il locale  :Razz: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

me so' liBBBerato! il 14 ci sono pure io. contento coda?  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> me so' liBBBerato! il 14 ci sono pure io. contento coda? 

 

basta che nun te sei libberato della donna  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## darkimage

ahahah forse vengo anche io!... sono di roma anche se non motorizzato... chi altro è di roma? e magari abita in zona cinecittà?

dai che voglio venire!!!  :Cool: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *darkimage wrote:*   

> ahahah forse vengo anche io!... sono di roma anche se non motorizzato... chi altro è di roma? e magari abita in zona cinecittà?
> 
> dai che voglio venire!!! 

 

e capirai...  metro A e poi tram. mezzora e sei li!

----------

## darkimage

il problema è il ritorno  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ma dai.. ci sono gli autobus notturni..

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

qualcuno potrebbe fare una summa di chi viene?

----------

## codadilupo

ok, io partiro' domani pomeriggio intorno alle 14.00 alla volta di roma.

Credo di arrivare intorno alle 20.00. L'hotel che mi alloggerà é il seguente:

Holiday Inn Rome-Eur Parco dei Medici

Viale Castello della Magliana 65

00148 Roma www.holidayinn-eur.it

qualcuno nei paraggi che mi possa scarrozzare e/o indicare come muovermi ?

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

sei dalla parte opposta di san lorenzo  :Smile: 

per gli autobus, usa questo.

io non ho la macchina domani, per cui bisogna sentire altri..

----------

## codadilupo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> sei dalla parte opposta di san lorenzo 
> 
> per gli autobus, usa questo.
> 
> io non ho la macchina domani, per cui bisogna sentire altri..

 

verro' giu in auto... se é possibile (se c'e' parcheggio a san lorenzo  :Wink: ) qualcuno potrebbe venire a prendermi, e poi lo scarrozzo io ? Se no l'autobus va benissimo (a parte gli orari  :Razz: )

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ah ok, ci penso io allora  :Smile:  ti chiamo in serata.

----------

## codadilupo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ah ok, ci penso io allora  ti chiamo in serata.

 

Perfetto ! (anche perché stavo cercando di sviluppare il calcolo sul sito dell'atac... e ho trovato 1550067,34 San Lorenzo possibili  :Wink: )

Coda

----------

## rota

ciao ...l'unico prb è che di venerdi la  gente lavora....

se poteste farlo di sabato io una capatina la farrei ..

PS. perche nn publicate una sheda sui vari argomenti ecc.......  :Idea: 

----------

## rota

per -..... darkimage

io lavoro vicino a cineccità 

a numidio quadrato

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

tu lavori la sera dopo le venti?

----------

## rota

m... forse mi sono perso qualcosa ...ma ma... a che ora lo fate ?????

io creddevo che fosse la mattina fino alla sera tardi ...  :Embarassed:  perdon .....

----------

## rota

nn avevo capito che fosse una cena ... chissa che o letto .. vabbe ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

adesso mi son perso io: di che venerdi' parlate ? non si é detto di farlo domani, martedi' 14 settembre 2004  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

rota: ripigliati  :Smile: 

coda: allora dimane mattina ti TALEFANO  :Wink: 

----------

## teknux

ok, scusate l'assenza ma non ho avuto il tempo di farmi vivo prima, dunque:

ho pensato che per evitare *dispersi* potremmo incontrarci nella zona PIAZZALE DEL VERANO verso la parte iniziale di VIA DE LOLLIS. per la precisione sulla destra, dove all'angolo si trova un edicola e anche l'obitorio. Se qualcuno non conoscesse la zona, sarà in grado di arrivarci chiedendo (sfido chi vive a Roma a non conoscere quella zona) oppure facendosi vivo su qualche cellulare. inoltre è abbastanza spazioso per accolgierci a piedi e/o in macchina. del resto da lì è poca strada per entrare nel cuore si s.lorenzo. quindi credo sarà più facile auto-organizzarsi su parcheggi etc...

infine, per fugare ogni dubbio, in particolare per chi sta "a ROTA" (perdonatemi il gioco di parole  :Wink:   l'evento si terrà DOMANI 14 SETTEMBRE 2004 alle ORE 20.00.

per varie ed eventuali (es. scambio di numeri di cellulari) potete contattarmi a teknux at gmail dot com oppure chiedere a Stefano su gentoo-italia.

@coda: non probs, in albergo ci tornerai, a costo di scortarti in auto  :Wink: 

saluti a.. domani  :Very Happy: 

tek

----------

## codadilupo

Ooooookey  :Wink: 

Dunque: pare proprio che domani i miei compagni di viaggio arriveranno prima di me,. pur partendo piu' tardi (loro prendono l'aereo... pazzi !!!).

Quindi credo che, probabilemtne, portero' almeno uno di loro. E' francese, é programmatore, si diletta di linux (anche se dichiara problemi con X sotto debian... ma come non caprilo ? Io sono passato a gentoo dopo aver installato 4 volte debian... e non essere mai riuscito ad andare oltre il primo riavvio  :Laughing: ) e lavoro con winzozz .... come me, d'altr'onde.

Pare abbia parenti in italia, ma da quel che ho capito, capisco molto piu' io il francese di quanto lui capisca l'italiano, ergo: lo porto, sapendo che tutti voi parlate tranquillamente inglese, e che non si ritroverà in una discussione in romanaccio per tre ore, oppure fingo noncuranza, e scappo con voi, che non mi pare il caso di portarlo ad un gentoopub se poi deve starsene da solo in un angolino  :Wink:  ?

P.S.: le amiche che m'ha presentato settimana scorsa so' gnocche... gioca a suo favore  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ahahaa  :Very Happy: 

teknux: credo sia meglio l'obelisco del piazzale del verano. anche xche di sera e' molto piu illuminato.

----------

## teknux

@fonderia: si hai ragione e ci avevo pensato, poi mi è uscito quel punto, forse perchè su via de lollis è facile parcheggiare in generale. in fondo si tratterebbe di qualche centinaio di metri...

il problema è che l'annuncio con l'appuntamento è stato già messo un po' in giro, vabbè che per qualche ora di differenza non cambia molto, però preferirei non doverlo cambiare  :Razz: 

a domani  :Wink: 

tek

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Quindi ricapitolando chi viene? Almeno abbiamo una mini lista e sappiamo se dobbiamo attendere qualcuno che magari tarda un pò.

----------

## Parantido

Allora, mi è sembrato di capire che l'appuntamento è al piazzale del Verano (che dovrebbe essere tangenziale est, vicino allo scalo di san lorenzo)

Ma a che ora???

Mi confermate un pò di queste cose??

Non sono proprio di roma quindi devo riuscire a raggiungervi in qualche modo  partendo con un discreto anticipo (le solite tre-quattro ore   :Very Happy:  )

Ciao *

p.s.: Coda non mi piace la tua opinione della mia amatissima Debian   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *teknux wrote:*   

> infine, per fugare ogni dubbio, in particolare per chi sta "a ROTA" (perdonatemi il gioco di parole   l'evento si terrà DOMANI 14 SETTEMBRE 2004 alle ORE 20.00.

 

se non sbaglio

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Parantido wrote:*   

> Allora, mi è sembrato di capire che l'appuntamento è al piazzale del Verano (che dovrebbe essere tangenziale est, vicino allo scalo di san lorenzo)
> 
> 

 

Esatto. Precisamnte a via de lollis, che la travers di fronte dove vedi l'università. Quando arrivi a p.zzale del verano ti trovi di fronte una mini stazione di tram e autobus, lì c'è il giornalaio di cui si parlva nel post sopra.

 *Parantido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma a che ora???
> 
> 

 

Teknux nel suo avviso ha scritto alle 8, ma io direi 8-8.30 per permettere a tutti di arrivare senza impiccarsi.

----------

## Giangi

 :Crying or Very sad:  Purtoppo stasera non potro esserci, percui mando in anticipo un saluto ai presenti attraverso il mio amico "Parantido" che interverrà di persona  ......

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Voglio delle foto qualcuno provvede?

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Voglio delle foto qualcuno provvede?

 

Provvedo io   :Wink: 

----------

## teknux

rieccomi qui:

per rispondere un po' in generale ai vari dubbi sollevati, il luogo rimane quello che ho detto (p.zza verano->inizio via de lollis -> edicola). per l'rario ho detto le 20, ma è naturale aspettare *almeno* una mezz'ora per tutti gli altri  :Wink: 

quanto al numero esatto di partecipanti non ne ho idea, visto che almeno a me, non è arrivato nessun messaggio.

a occhio ho visto che i sicuri dovrebbero essere:

io, fonderia, coda, stefano (che mi pare abbia accennato ad alcuni suoi amici gentooisti)  e parantido.

per tutti gli altri non ho ben capito (rota e barbalinux tra i nick che ricordo...)

a stasera!

tek

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Mi scuso con tutti ma purtroppo non mi sento troppo bene e non riesco a venire stasera. Un saluto a tutti

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao a tutti ragazzi,

siamo al Re Artu' a trastevere. Io, FonderiaDigitale e Coda. Peccato che tutti gli altri ci abbiano dato la sola! Dopo aver aspettato un'ora fermando ignari passanti ci siamo resi conto che non sarebbe venuto piu' nessuno.

FonderiaDigitale non poteva crederci e ha fatto un po' di telefonate... chi per un motivo chi per un altro non e' potuto venire. E cosi' eccoci qui noi 3, a cazzeggiare con i portatili di fronte ad increduli avventori...

Cosa dire a chi non e' venuto...  SOLA!!!!

Un saluto dal Re Artu'

----------

## Parantido

Purtroppo sono uno dei "SOLA"  :Smile: 

Mi ero sentito con Fonderia fino all'ultimo e all'improvviso l'incoscienza   :Confused: 

Non posso che chiedere scusa per non essere venuto.

Spero di non avere problemi la prossima volta

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che allora nessuno a provveduto alla foto  :Sad: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

eravamo io masterbrian e coda. quali foto?

ps. chi e' che DOVEVA aver organizzato? teknux? complimenti.

il prossimo raduno dei gechi che sia organizzato da gechi ordinari, grazie.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

E sai che cazzo cambia su. Se la gente non può venire cosa cambia che lo abbiano organizzato i gechi o meno? 

Edit: ho modificato il post, poichè Fonderia se l'è presa, non era detta in tono offensivo e me ne scuso.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]Ragazzi vi prego non fate cosi'. Capisco le perplessita' di tutte e due ma non e' il caso di fare cosi'[/MOD]

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> il prossimo raduno dei gechi che sia organizzato da gechi ordinari, 

 

Boh, a me sembrava che 'ste cose fossero solo una scusa per sbevazzare un poco e vedere se somigliamo agli avatar del forum, nulla di più e nulla che possa sembrare un "raduno ufficiale gechi - sezione staccata romana - con il bollino viola" o qualcosa del genere. 

Tra l'altro, cos'hai contro chi non é "socio ordinario"?  :Razz: 

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Se la gente non può venire cosa cambia che lo abbiano organizzato i gechi o meno?

 

Credo, al di là delle sparate soci/non soci che si siano irritati perché hanno aspettato senza sapere nulla, magari una telefonata per avvisarli andava fatta (e non avere un numero cui riferirsi é, effettivamente, cattiva organizzazione  :Razz:  ).

E comuqnue, sarebbe opportuno evitare litigi, sopratutto per cose futili.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Peccato che il mio post x avere la lista di chi veniva è stato assolutamente ignorato.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

peccato che c'erano persone che si sapeva benissimo sarebbero venute (senza bisogno di "liste") e non sono state avvisate.

ps. ibanez evita gli improperi a prescindere da quel che devi dire.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps. ibanez evita gli improperi a prescindere da quel che devi dire.

 

Modificato il post, non era in tono offensivo mi spiace che te la sei presa.

Ciao

----------

## teknux

visto che sono stato l'ideatore di questo (tragico) evento, prima di accanirvi lasciatemi spiegare. se non l'h fatto prima è perchè non sono stato a casa (neanche oggi, per i più pignoli):

1- il motivo per cui non sono potuto venire è stato che, arrivato già a roma (via tiburtina ->zona fiorentini->dopo un'ora di traffico tra A24 e raccordo -> venendo da Tivoli)  mi hanno chiamato da casa perchè un mio parente si è aggravato seriamente per una malattia che già si porta dietro da tempo.

2- la prima cosa che ho fatto è stata di chiamare L'UNICO NUMERO DI CELLULARE CHE MI È STATO LASCIATO DALLE PERSONE INTENZIONATE A PARTECIPARE NONOSTANTE AVESSI LASCIATO LA MIA MAIL QUI E ALTROVE PER ESSERE CONTATTATO, cioè Stefano, ed dirgli di avvertire anche gli altri. fatto questo sono tornato immediatamente a casa e poi in ospedale dove ho tenuto spento il cellulare. a rigor di logica chiunque a questo punto si sentirebbe a posto con le responsabilità.

3- non sapevo che neanche Stefano non sarebbe venuto, tuttavia, oggi mi ha spiegato di aver passato il mio numero al fonderia dicendogli che probabilmente non venivo. stanotte ho riacceso il cellulare ed infatti ho trovato il messaggio di un numero che mi ha cercato alle 20.40 circa. presumo dalle discussioni che ci sono state che quel numero era di fonderia. cosniglierei però di dire le cose come stanno: NON È CHE IO NON RISPONDO AL CELLULARE, MA IL CELLULARE ERA SPENTO e non credo che alle 2 di notte sia il caso di richiamare. sicuramente, se il focoso fonderia si fosse degnato di scrivere 2 linee di mail per scambiarci i cellulari, avrei avvertito anche lui. ma evidentemente il suo cellulare rifiuta di accettare in rubrica  il numero di un *non geco*, o almeno così pare a giudicare dai suoi toni e da certi commenti (spero) a caldo. ad ogni modo, non so voi, ma io non metterei mai il mio numero su un forum pubblico, no?

4- tanto per chiarire anche altro: non è che perchè si presume sia sicura la partecipazione di qualcuno, non è necessaria una lista e magari lo scambio di qualche numero di telefono. ricordo che tranne qualche messaggio di persone qui, degli altri non si sapeva nulla.

5- mi spiace innanzi tutto per non essere potuto venire, ma si sa che le emergenze non sono previste, altrimenti non sarebbero tali. mi spiace per non avervi incontrato, soprattutto coda e stefano (non si offendano gli altri, ma non li conosco affatto). e mi scuso per l'inconveniente si è venuto a creare. forse non sarò il miglior ideatore del mondo, ma neanche quest'ultimo riuscirebbe nelle imprese senza un minimo di partecipazione.

scusate per il poema, ma è una lunghezza accettabile per essere probabilmente il mio ultimo post qui.

saluti a tutti,

spero vi siate divertiti  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

Ma si', ma si', che ci siamo divertiti  :Wink: 

Mi dispiace per teknux: spero le cose si siano sistemate. In effetti a tutto abbiamo pensato, ma non a un problema "serio", sorry   :Embarassed: 

Comunque c'e' l'occsasione di rifarsi con il LWE  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## wildancer

Mh, non ci credo, possibile che ogni volta che posso venire non sono al corrente?! questo post mi è capitato ora sotto gli occhi... tante volte dovesse riaccadere che veniate a Roma spero di venirlo a sapere, comunque per qualsiasi evenienza simile qui a roma abbiamo un bel posticino...

http://linux-club.org/ E magari ci si può pure mettere d'accordo con loro per uno sconto comitiva sulla birra... ah hanno 6 linux box con distro a rotazione, 2 prese ethernet funzionanti con relative prese di corrente (Ce ne sono 2 per ogni tavolo veramente, ma non sono mai servite quindi sono staccate...) e wifi lan!

----------

## codadilupo

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> comunque per qualsiasi evenienza simile qui a roma abbiamo un bel posticino...
> 
> http://linux-club.org/ E magari ci si può pure mettere d'accordo con loro per uno sconto comitiva sulla birra... ah hanno 6 linux box con distro a rotazione, 2 prese ethernet funzionanti con relative prese di corrente (Ce ne sono 2 per ogni tavolo veramente, ma non sono mai servite quindi sono staccate...) e wifi lan!

 

non ci posso credere !!! Avevamo un posto del genere sottomano, e ce lo siamo lasciati sfuggire !

/me davvero addolorato.... soprattutto per la birra, anche se stallman lo dice sempre: "free as in freedom, not as in free beer"  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## wildancer

io in questo caso mi sento di dover specificare una cosa... Stallman è un uomo intelligente, ma ha ggrossi problemi... Come fà un'uomo ad essere felice senza birra? ci credo che fonda religioni! ma non potrà mai trovare altrove quello che può darti un bicchiere di birra, con le sue goccioline di acqua che scendono giu pian piano...

----------

